# tuolle puolen



## Gavril

Can anyone explain what _tuolle puolen_ means in the sentence below? :

_... _Madventureshan_ on se ohjelma, joka suunnistaa kammottaviin paikkoihin vesiklosettien ja soittoäänien tuolle puolen_

"_Madventures_ is the program that orients the W.C.-and-ringtone-group toward terrifying places"?

K


----------



## sakvaka

*jnk tuolle puolen *->* to the other side of sth* (i.e. not this side but the other)

_Madventures_ is the program that orients [the viewer/competitors] to terrifying places on the other side of [the world with] toilets and ringtones.

This sentece is so confusing that it must (and can)not be taken literally  The idea is that _Madventures_ guides you to creepy places that are located far from this modern world and its facilities.


----------



## Lievo

_Tuollen puolen_ means _to the other side_, but I think _beyond_ would be a better translation here.

Madventures is the program (TV show) that "goes to" (is about) terrifying places beyond (the world of) water closets and ring tones.


----------



## sakvaka

Lievo said:


> _Tuollen puolen_ means _to the other side_, but I think _beyond_ would be a better translation here.



You're right, I forgot that word  What a terrible feeling it is when one knows _exactly_ what he wants to say, but he cannot remember even the simplest words but starts looking for periphrases...


----------

